# T1, T2, T3 / F1, F2, F3 (type d'appartement)



## gvergara

Salut :

C'est quoi, un F2 ?

_...il y a une maison à t'occuper, figure-toi, [...]et un père et une mère [...] et puis il y a moi; dès que tu deviens grand, moi je me casse, la grande sœur va se reposer, se trouver un *F2 *bien tranquille, arrêter de se crever pour cette maison de feignants..._
*De " Messieurs les enfants " par Daniel Pennac*

GÔnzalÖ

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour  GÔnzalÖ 

Un F2 c'est un appartement comportant deux pièces principales (en plus de la cuisine et de la salle de bains). Aujourd'hui on ne dit plus F2, mais T2 (appartement type 2).
F2 et T2 sont des conventions utilisées pour les transactions et annonces immobilières.


----------



## Anne345

Un agent immobilier m'a dit un jour que ce n'était pas la même chose T2 et F2, ou une autre taille. 
Je trouve sur le net 
T2 : cuisine + séjour + chambre
F2 : 2 pièces en plus de la cuisine et de la salle de bains.
Les Tn n'auraient pas de salle de bains ? Quelqu'un sait


----------



## itka

Je n'ai jamais pu obtenir de réponse claire à cette question !
Plusieurs agents immobiliers m'ont certifié que c'était la même chose, mais j'ai lu quelque part, sans autre précision, que tel appartement était un T2, pas un F2 (ou le contraire)... Donc, s'il y a un agent immobilier sur le forum...


----------



## reka

Bonjour,

S'il vous plaît, qu'est-ce que c'est qu'un T1, T2, T3 en ce qui concerne logement?

Merci!


----------



## tilt

Il s'agit d'un code qui indique le nombre de pièces du logement.
_T_ veut dire _Type_. On rencontre parfois _F1, F2, F3_... (sans que je sache ce que signifie ce _F_ ; peut-être _Formule_).

Attention, le nombre indiqué n'inclut pas les pièces d'eau (cuisine, toilettes, salle de bain, cabinet de douche, etc.).
Dans la plupart des cas, il comptabilise donc uniquement le salon + les chambres.


----------



## CapnPrep

tilt said:


> On rencontre parfois _F1, F2, F3_... (sans que je sache ce que signifie ce _F_ ; peut-être _Formule_).


Selon le _Petit Robert_ : (1953 ◊ abréviation de _familial_) *F1, F2, F3…* [ɛfœ̃, ɛfdø, ɛftʀwɑ] *n. m. inv.* Logement de une, deux, trois… pièces principales.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pour des raisons que j'ignore, on dit F1, F2, etc. pour le nombre de pièces d'un appartement (immeuble), et on réserve T1, T2, etc. pour la même chose mais dans une maison individuelle.


----------



## tilt

Je n'avais jamais remarqué ça, d'autant que de nombreuses petites annonces (sans doute écrite par des non professionels, il est vrai) ne respectent pas cette distinction.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je peux me tromper - comme je disais, je n'en connais pas la règle. Mais il me semblait bien l'avoir remarqué...


----------



## itka

Non, en effet ! C'était peut-être l'idée au départ, mais actuellement, plus personne ne distingue F1, F2, F3 de T1, T2 ou T3... J'ai posé la question à des "spécialistes" en immobilier  : aucun n'a su me répondre !


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
on sait que "F2" signifie un deux pièces, mais je voudrais savoir d'où vient ce "f" ? Merci d'avance !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

[…] F pour *fonction*, T pour *type*.


----------



## CapnPrep

Une autre explication […] : F pour *familial*.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Comme le signale PiZi, le "F" a, depuis 1953 (Robert), été complété par un "T" et son sens à changé de "Familial" à "Fonction". Un peu comme "PTT" a changé depuis la raréfaction des télégrammes...


----------



## tilt

Le nombre indique le nombre de pièces, sachant que les pièces d'eau (cuisine, salle de bain ou salle d'eau, toilettes) ne sont pas comptées.


----------



## Calamitintin

Il y a une différence entre F et T. Dans un F1, 2,..., la cuisine n'est pas une pièce séparée. Elle est donc dans un petit coin du salon pour un F2 par exemple, ou dans un coin de la chambre à coucher pour un F1.


----------



## Petite-Belette

J'ai un ami qui loue un F2 et sa cuisine est séparée. Je louais derniérement un T1, et je n'avais qu'une kitchinette dans la chambre...
Donc j'aurais dit l'inverse...

Mais en cherchant sur internet, il semblerait que T et F n'aient en réalité aucune différence...

un T1 bis, c'est quoi ?


----------



## tilt

Il y avait sans doute une vraie différence au départ, mais comme la plupart des gens ne la connaissent pas, ils emploient indifféremment T ou F dans leurs petites annonces. Il ne faut donc pas trop se fier à la lettre, quelle qu'elle soit. Seul le nombre est significatif, en pratique.


----------



## TitTornade

Pour moi, la différence en T et F était régionale...
Jusqu'à récemment, on ne voyait que des F dans les propositions de location ou d'achat en Lorraine... Et on voit toujours majoritairement des F... Les T faisaient plutôt penser aux vacances dans le Sud  Peut-être est-ce plus utilisé par là-bas... (et vu de la Lorraine, le sud de la France est immeeeeeeense !!)

D'ailleurs, ici, on dit "j'habite un grand F3, un petit F4..." mais je n'ai jamais entendu personne dire "j'habite un grand T2 ou un petit T4..."


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bonjour! Je voudrais savoir, en France, quel type d'appartement est un F3. Selon l'exercice de comprehénsion orale que je suis en train de faire, il s'agit d'un appartement avec 2 chambres; mais, es-ce qu'ils présentent autres caracteristiques? Merci de votre aide.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Vous avez raison : il est composé de 2 chambres auxquelles s'ajoutent nécessairement une salle de séjour et une cuisine séparée, mais cette dénomination n'indique en rien la superficie plus ou moins grande.


----------



## OLN

Ce n'est pas tout à fait exact.

Dans TX ou FX, X désigne le *nombre de* *pièces à vivre* : salon (ou salle de séjour), salle à manger, chambre à coucher, bureau, salle de jeux, salle de cinéma, salle de sport.
La cuisine, les pièces d'eau (salle de bain, salle de douche, toilettes, buanderie), les entrées et dégagements mêmes vastes ne sont pas incluses, car ce ne sont pas des pièces à vivre. Je conteste, pour la cuisine.

On donne aux trois pièces d'un F3 la destination que l'on veut, par exemple : un salon + une chambre à coucher + un atelier

[…]
Tu verras qu'avec F1, sa se complique un peu : la cuisine peut être ouverte sur l'unique pièce à vivre qui fait office de bureau-salon-salle à manger, et on désigne souvent ce logement par F1bis. Quand la cuisine est vraiment séparée, on dit "un vrai F1"

Dans le marché locatif français, la surface minimale des pièces et logements est régulée. (lien)


----------

